

Does evil exist? Neuroscientists say no. - bchjam
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/the_spectator/2011/09/does_evil_exist_neuroscientists_say_no_.single.html

======
sp332
What's the metaphysical distractions? Haven't you ever looked into someone's
eyes as they're attacking you and seen that they're just trying to hurt you
out of base malevolence? You've never just woken up and just felt like
destroying something? It's pretty simple.

